# Tropheus moorii Kasakalawe F0



## NunoC

Hi,

few pics of my tropheus.

*Tropheus moorii Kasakalawe F0*














































Tropheus moorii Kazumba F1


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder

Very Nice :thumb:


----------



## FeatherfinFan

Thanks for the pics Nuno, the fish are looking very nice  Do you have some full tank shots??


----------



## NunoC

By the way...

More pics...


----------



## NorthShore

Beauties! Thanks for sharing the pics! :thumb:


----------



## parrdog

I agree, just beautiful .

Jamie.


----------



## eklikewhoa

Those are some nice Trophs!!!


----------



## NunoC

more pics


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Nice, I want some! :thumb:


----------



## Staszek

Awesome


----------



## mikeup4

Those are some beauties! And great pics as well. I especially like the first one. :thumb:


----------



## NunoC




----------



## 24Tropheus

Have become some really fine fish.
How long have you had them and what size are they now (and at the start)?


----------



## Vidar Alfei

Here is some pictures of my group with F1 Kasakalawe (they are about 2inches)
































































I have some questions:

1. How long do you wait before you feed the fish after the fish is arrived?
2. I have OSI Spirulina, NLS Sinking pellets 1mm, Shrimpmix.... Can you give me a weekly feeding plan from the feed i have?
3. I have also NLS Grow... But can i use it? I think the pellets is 0,5mm.

Hope some of you can help me with an answer! Thanks... :thumb:

PS: Sorry about my bad english!


----------



## eklikewhoa

Nice pictures!

1. How long do you wait before you feed the fish after the fish is arrived? * I would give them at least 24-48hrs of no lighting to let them settle in and feed very sparingly when you start.*
2. I have OSI Spirulina, NLS Sinking pellets 1mm, Shrimpmix.... Can you give me a weekly feeding plan from the feed i have?* Find out what was being fed to the fish by the orginal owner/breeder and try and feed that for for a few weeks slowly mixing in the others you plan on feeding...again feed sparingly initially till you get an idea of how much to feed which is dependent on your fish and colony size....I would hold off on the shrimpmix till they have completely settled in.*
3. I have also NLS Grow... But can i use it? I think the pellets is 0,5mm. * I use NLS grow for my fry but they are born in the tank and scavenge whatever NLS the parent colony misses till I remove the fry.....Please keep in mind that pellets pack much more "bang" then any flake can provide so the amount of flakes you feed does not relate to the amount of pellets to feed....a lot less pellets will go a long way!*


----------



## Vidar Alfei

eklikewhoa said:


> Nice pictures!
> 
> 1. How long do you wait before you feed the fish after the fish is arrived? * I would give them at least 24-48hrs of no lighting to let them settle in and feed very sparingly when you start.*
> 2. I have OSI Spirulina, NLS Sinking pellets 1mm, Shrimpmix.... Can you give me a weekly feeding plan from the feed i have?* Find out what was being fed to the fish by the orginal owner/breeder and try and feed that for for a few weeks slowly mixing in the others you plan on feeding...again feed sparingly initially till you get an idea of how much to feed which is dependent on your fish and colony size....I would hold off on the shrimpmix till they have completely settled in.*
> 3. I have also NLS Grow... But can i use it? I think the pellets is 0,5mm. * I use NLS grow for my fry but they are born in the tank and scavenge whatever NLS the parent colony misses till I remove the fry.....Please keep in mind that pellets pack much more "bang" then any flake can provide so the amount of flakes you feed does not relate to the amount of pellets to feed....a lot less pellets will go a long way!*


Thanks! :thumb:

I should try to follow your recomandition... Thanks again... :fish:


----------



## eklikewhoa

No problem...everyone has different ways of doing it so keep your options open.

I have done it several ways and it has worked flawlessly each way.


----------



## ozziii

Hello 
I wanna kasakalawe like that.But I don't think so,I didn't find in here.
I live in Turkiye.Also Do you know How can I buy the fish another country.
This is possible or not?
Thanks


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,



ozziii said:


> Hello
> I wanna kasakalawe like that.But I don't think so,I didn't find in here.
> I live in Turkiye.Also Do you know How can I buy the fish another country.
> This is possible or not?
> Thanks


I think you can order them to deliver in Turkey from Airfish (at least we can import to Portugal) - take a look at www.airfish.de.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------

